# Different coloured seals for Atlantis V2



## Smoky Jordan (2/6/15)

Hi Guys

Does anyone know where I can get different coloured seals for the V2?

Thanks guys


----------



## Hendrik2vape (2/6/15)

Try fasttech hahaha just joking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

